# Signs and automatic train control



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

We have purchased a few new signals from Viessmann, the 4500 among others. We connected these to a Märklin m83 decoder, equipped with a brake module 72442. Then the Esu Loksound V4.0 decoders programmed with a fixed braking distance (CV254). After a little playing with the settings here the first result, cool to do!


----------

